# Cardiomyopathy



## amylis1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi,

Im looking for a  dx code for Family History of hypertrophic cardiomyopathy?

Thanks


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 17, 2012)

There is no specific diagnosis for this. You can use v17.49.


----------

